
Pi (“π”) may be full of hidden patterns - ogezi
http://www.businessinsider.com/pi-day-patterns-2017-3?r=US&IR=T&IR=T
======
mring33621
As a transcendental number, PI will theoretically contain infinitely many
numeric 'patterns'.

OMG, look, there's "0123456789"!!! Who knew!

